# Steering wheel shape



## GTO Yeah (Dec 6, 2021)

I was getting ready to repair my steering wheel when I noticed it was about a half inch wider than it was tall.

Did the 67 GTO come with oval-ish shaped steering wheels by any chance?

It's tough to tell by the picture, but my ruler doesn't lie!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GTO Yeah said:


> I was getting ready to repair my steering wheel when I noticed it was about a half inch wider than it was tall.
> 
> Did the 67 GTO come with oval-ish shaped steering wheels by any chance?
> 
> ...


Happened to me once. Back in "the day" when I was younger, I was "doing" this short little fat girl in the front bucket seat and she was facing me straddled. I accidentally hit the E-brake release and we went rolling down a steep culvert for a short distance and slammed into an embankment in the field. The sudden stop sent her right into, and up against, my steering wheel. My steering wheel looked more oval than yours and the horn never worked again, but I bet if your steering wheel could talk...........

Yes, normal. I noticed that about my '68 and that is indeed how they were made.


----------



## GTO Yeah (Dec 6, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> Happened to me once. Back in "the day" when I was younger, I was "doing" this short little fat girl in the front bucket seat and she was facing me straddled. I accidentally hit the E-brake release and we went rolling down a steep culvert for a short distance and slammed into an embankment in the field. The sudden stop sent her right into, and up against, my steering wheel. My steering wheel looked more oval than yours and the horn never worked again, but I bet if your steering wheel could talk...........
> 
> Yes, normal. I noticed that about my '68 and that is indeed how they were made.


If steering wheels could talk is right! There should be a museum for all the steering wheels with stories!


----------



## Billy King (Dec 2, 2021)

LOL. Fantastic!


----------

